# QuadArray, Farbe auf beiden Seiten?



## flo_richi (11. Mai 2005)

Kann ich einem QuadArray auf beiden Seiten Farben zuweisen?
Geht das  alleine mit 
	
	
	
	





```
quad.setColors(0, colors);
```
oder brauch ich ein Polygon?


----------



## Oxygenic (12. Mai 2005)

flo_richi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich einem QuadArray auf beiden Seiten Farben zuweisen?
> Geht das  alleine mit
> 
> 
> ...



Da du die Methode oben sicher schon ausprobiert hast: was hat dieser Test denn ergeben?


----------



## flo_richi (12. Mai 2005)

Ich bekam lediglich ein "Rechteck",dass nur auf einer Seite Farbe besaß!
Sobald ich es rotiert habe, war es "weg"(die andere Seite halt)!


----------



## Oxygenic (12. Mai 2005)

Das ist kein Farbproblem, sondern liegt am Culling. Versuche doch mal, dein Shape3D ohne Cullin (CULL_NONE) zu erzeugen.


----------



## flo_richi (12. Mai 2005)

Thx!
Geht optimal, falls jemanden der Source interresiert:


```
quad.setColors(0, colors);                                      
       
      Appearance a = new Appearance();
      PolygonAttributes attr = new PolygonAttributes();
      attr.setCullFace(PolygonAttributes.CULL_NONE); 
      a.setPolygonAttributes(attr);
      Shape3D shape = new Shape3D(quad,a);                            //quad->QuadArray
      shape.setCapability(Shape3D.ALLOW_GEOMETRY_WRITE);
      objTrans.addChild(shape);                                                //objTrans->TranformGroup
```


----------

